# Getting Bonded



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

To take my company to the next step i need to start bidding on work. Whats all involved in getting a Bid bond and a Performance bond. Thanks


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

A bid bond is a percent of the bid. Weve always done cashiers checks for that. For performance if you talk to your insurance agent that's probably your best bet. Our insurance guy put me in touch with someone else within the company that helped with that.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

If you have full business insurance, then your agent can help you with it. If they need bid bonds or performance bonds, then they will have certain amounts required for your general liability and umbrella. Check all of that stuff. Give your insurance agent the insurance requirements.


----------

